# Chester and Rocky - Chinchillas - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here, email [email protected] or call Anna on 0751 568 4921. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for the rest of their life.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals: 2
Sex: Male.
Age(s): 5 years. 
Name(s): Chester is the larger one, Rocky is the smaller one. 
Neutered: Yes. 
Reason for rehoming: The previous owner took them from her Godson as he couldn't care for them. She no longer wanted them and wanted them to go asap as she was going on holiday
Will the group be split: No.
Other: Very friendly.


----------



## Blue Moon (Dec 18, 2011)

i am looking to buy a ferret nation cage, if they are still available by then i will be happy to adopt the boys.

i adopted bob and marley and stella the chin we call her miss artois
stella is doing very well, loves her food, with stella she has trust issues, but we are slowly getting there. bless her


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Blue Moon said:


> i am looking to buy a ferret nation cage, if they are still available by then i will be happy to adopt the boys.
> 
> i adopted bob and marley and stella the chin we call her miss artois
> stella is doing very well, loves her food, with stella she has trust issues, but we are slowly getting there. bless her


Hi

Emma has these boys - you would need to call her on 02084071080

There is a minimum adoption fee of £15 each.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Now rehomed


----------

